#  > General Zone >  > Forums development >  >  >  want to apologize to everyone

## geffov41

inspection.The Pacers then issued an apology on behalf of Copland, "I want to apologize to everyone, especially my very unwise to go out to the league and the team at that point in time!"According to sources, he will stay in the intensive care ward in 2-3 days, the doctor must be cleared in order to prevent infection elbow wound. Basketball athletes, elbow, but very important.And on and Seve Barossa Antic, who was arrested on suspicion of obstructing experienced bail after a brief hearing.The Hawks als**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]


*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
fessional player. We will tell us everything that happened at the right time, but we must first apologize. We feel sorry for his family and his teammates on the Eagles suffered because of this negative impact sorry. I'm really sorry. "War Championships, the Chinese team in the Haigeng launched a three-week training camp, In order to allow players to be more united as a collective, coach Gong Luming move enough brains not only to recall some of the veteran "mentoring", but also specially arranged for players from different clubs roommate live, some players from there. " feud, "the two clubs. Yangzi Evening NewsStressed the Palace of Unity guide "intercourse" solution hatredIn the league, Beijing and Shandong have been bitter rivals, but this time, Ding Yan Yu Hang and Lee was scheduled roommate to live with.Turning this arrangement intention coach Gong Luming explained: "I hope they can become good friends, to the national team to the team as their own team to look at, to integrate themselves into the collective which, not because I is that the club, he is the club in the league among 



each other may still be rivals, there is not confused and opinions, which is not good for the development of the whole team. "Now, Gong Luming very focused team of team atmosphere, he said: "here, the national team is a big family, where the concentration of the country's elite athletes, some of the club's players are more likely to come, and we hope that we can get rid of the individual This concept of the club, to form a team. "Although only a few days of cohabitation and Lee, Ding Yan Yu-hang, but they have quickly become friends. "If he had not, we would have a three-peat." Lee joked.Emphasizes competition veteran team to bring the state to speak to stay**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Compared to last year, this year the Chinese men's basketball had some changes in staffing. Several veterans such as Liu Wei's return to the national team striking. For older players, basketball coach Gong Luming expressed the hope that they can play a leading role, but the veteran left to rely on their own ability to compete."The main look at their physical condition, whether the team into the final speed and their status for the team needs," when it comes to return to the national team veteran, Gong Luming said, "The last is that you completely rely on in this environment competition. Of course, they have the advantage of experience and technology. "At the same time, Gong Luming also hope veteran can play a leading role, "I hope they can lead us, to work at a critical moment." Gong Luming said the CBA this season, despite training competition system to guard play to good effect, but the good point guard can not be in a very short period of time to occur, so that men's basketball point guard is still short board. "It should be said that this year's competition system to 


develop our guard played a good role. But in the short term you want to come back a more difficult, the overall look of our guard or a short board." Gong Luming said. Chinese men's basketball team is currently inside the American coach hired to coach Scott Ross post player. Players period, Ross worked in the San Antonio Spurs and other NBA teams played. After retiring, he was in Dallas and many other NBA teams worked as assistant. At the same time, he also served as Dominica men's basketball coach, has served as an assistant men's basketball team in Turkey. Gong Luming said the appointment is to further deepen the US coach basketball inside edge, and then make up**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 the back line of weakness, "the coach asked the United States to help us train center, because the center in Asia in terms of China's center should be strong, "Gong Luming said:" We hope that the strong stronger and give the team a great help to compensate for weaknesses in our back line or outside. "Recently, the Warriors small forward Drummond - Green gave an interview to "Grantland" website. Recently, he continues to provoke controversy topic let it be said that once again, they should get the best defensive player this season. He said: "You have not asked if I think he is the best defensive players, and I think I was the best defensive player this season.."Greene recently with the players and coach the Clippers are playing the bickering, and now he calls himself should take the best defensive player, and probably for the Clippers center DeAndre - Jordan under the tactics.Green is also very up and down for the Clippers dislike, saying they "said than done." He also said: "They can be arrogant enough, though they do not have any success they did not prove themselves, but also want the respect of others. "As for his defensive level, Green is confident, he said:. "I think I'm on the court can guard any position to exercise thisSee More: want to apologize to everyone

----------

